# Gun rack adjustmennts



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

AS per Sunny Bob's suggestion, I added two strips to the back of the gun rack, predrilled it for Butterflies, and had a piece of mirror cut to fit.
First I found an old mirror in my garage. It was 5/16 thick and heavy as H...!
Still I thought I would try to cut it down to fit the opening in the center of the gun rack. And of course it broke all crooked. Today I stopped at the local glass company and had a 1/8 inch piece of mirror cut. Much lighter.
And of course as if preplanned, it would not fit.
I check the measurements, the kid at the glass company cut it 1/16 wider and longer than I specified. I attempted to sand it down to fit, but that did not go so well. So I carefully cut an 1/8th inch slot on the bottom of the opening and dropped the mirror into it. Walla, it fits great.
I counter sunk the butterflies bolt holes and it should work great. Looks very nice I think, thanks to Bobs idea. 
I posted some pictures of the set up to mount it and to hold the glass.
I will take a picture of it once I mount it on the new owners wall.
Oh yes, by he way. I mentioned to the lady at the glass company that I had attempted to cut the 5/16 mirror. She said that they could not cut mirror that thick, so I didn't screw it up after all.
I plan to deliver this thing thurs.
Thanks for all the help guys.
David


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good job! One thing about woodworking- it makes you step back and ponder how to make something work or modify it so it will work. My complements!


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

What are butterflies?


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Everend said:


> What are butterflies?


Spring loaded mounting bolt that expand in the wall to hold heavy loads.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you find at least one stud in the wall to fix to?

2 shotguns, a lot of ammo and the rack itself must be north of 70 lbs weight.
True, you have 4 bolts, but I'm a belt and braces kind of guy.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> Can you find at least one stud in the wall to fix to?
> 
> 2 shotguns, a lot of ammo and the rack itself must be north of 70 lbs weight.
> True, you have 4 bolts, but I'm a belt and braces kind of guy.


My thought also. It will depend on where the guy wants it mounted, but I have a few long wood screws with the thought to hit one stud with them.
David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Everend said:


> What are butterflies?


Toggle bolts.


----------

